# يجدد مثل النسر شبابك



## i'm christian (21 مايو 2008)

*هل تعرفون كيف يجدد النسر شبابه ؟؟

حين يشعر النسر ان قوته ضعفت وانه كبر فى العمر
يصعدالى اعلى قمة جبل
ويبدأ بطرق منقاره فى الصخر حتى ينكسر تماما 
وينفض عنه كل ريشه من ريشه 

فيبدأ ينمو لديه منقار اقوى بكثر من القديم
ويبنمو لديه ريش اكثر من الاول

فيعود الى حياته طائر جديد نسر جديد بقوه جديده

ونحن ايضا بقوة الله يتجدد شبابنا مثل النسر
لكننا نحتاج ان نذهب اليه وننفرد معه
نسكب امامه ضعفاتنا .. نعلن احتياجنا له
نترك عنا الثوب العتيق .. ونلبس الثوب الجديد

فنتجدد معه وبه 

ربنا يبارك حياتكم وينور قلوبكم​*


----------



## ميرنا (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يجدد مثل النسر شبابك*

ولاول مرة اعرف انى التعبان كدا بردو لما يس انو كبر بيطلع من جلده ​


----------



## vetaa (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يجدد مثل النسر شبابك*



> * ونحن ايضا بقوة الله يتجدد شبابنا مثل النسر
> لكننا نحتاج ان نذهب اليه وننفرد معه
> نسكب امامه ضعفاتنا .. نعلن احتياجنا له
> نترك عنا الثوب العتيق .. ونلبس الثوب الجديد
> ...



*اميــــــــــــــــــــن
ربنا يدينا كلنا التجديد دايما فى حياتنا معاه
ونبقى دايما ماشيين فى طريقة

مشكور على الموضوع ده 
*


----------



## فيبى 2010 (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يجدد مثل النسر شبابك*

كلمات جميلة اووووووى

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## i'm christian (23 مايو 2008)

*شكرا على مروركم
وردكم الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتنا ويرعانا بيمينه
وينور قلوبنا​*


----------



## faris sd4l (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يجدد مثل النسر شبابك*

*موضوع رائع ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## i'm christian (28 مايو 2008)

*شكرا خالص faris
التوقيع بتاعك رائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## استفانوس (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يجدد مثل النسر شبابك*

[Q-BIBLE] 
*الَّذِي يُشْبعُ بِالْخَيْرِ عُمْرَكِ، فَيَتَجَدَّدُ مِثْلَ النَّسْرِ شَبَابُكِ*​[/Q-BIBLE]

موضوع اكثر من رائع
لقد اخذت بركة
اشكرك عزيزتي 
واتمنى ان تتحفينا دائما 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## i'm christian (30 مايو 2008)

*شكرا استفانوس على تشجيعك
ربنا يساعدنا كلنا اننا نفيد بعض

" لستم انتم المتكلمين بل روح الله الساكن فيكم "​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يجدد مثل النسر شبابك*

موضوع راااااااااااااااااائع جدا جدا 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## i'm christian (30 مايو 2008)

*شكرا كوكومان
ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك​*


----------



## وليم تل (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: يجدد مثل النسر شبابك*

شكرا انا مسيحية
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## i'm christian (31 مايو 2008)

*مرسى يا وليم على ردك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااا 

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااا 

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (8 يونيو 2009)

*ونحن ايضا بقوة الله يتجدد شبابنا مثل النسر
لكننا نحتاج ان نذهب اليه وننفرد معه
نسكب امامه ضعفاتنا .. نعلن احتياجنا له
نترك عنا الثوب العتيق .. ونلبس الثوب الجديد*​
*ميرسى موضوع رااائع
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## bent almalk (9 يونيو 2009)

فيعود الى حياته طائر جديد نسر جديد بقوه جديده
امين يارب ارجعنا ليك بقوه جديده وحياه جديده 
جدد حياتنا   بروحك القدوس
فعلا رائع رائع رائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## i'm christian (9 يونيو 2009)

*مرسى كليمو على تشجيعك ربنا يبارك حياتك ويدبر كل  امورك


شكرا  happy angel  ربنا يفرح قلوبنا كلنا بخلاصه ومعرفة اسمه القدوس


شكرا  bent almalk  وان كان الموضوع رائع فالاروع مشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك حياتكم وكل ما تمتد اليه ايديكم​*


----------

